# White worms on glass



## greenscape (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone know what these are and how to get rid of them? It's a 5 gallon tank with 1.0 ammonia still in the process of cycling for about 2 weeks now. There some baby snail but I have lots of these little worms crawling on the glass aquarium walls. 










Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Those look like detritus worms to me. They aren't harmful, and once the tank is cycled, your new fish will likely eat them up.


----------



## greenscape (Oct 8, 2016)

CobraGuppy said:


> Those look like detritus worms to me. They aren't harmful, and once the tank is cycled, your new fish will likely eat them up.


I hope it is. I'm doing searches and people mentioned they could be planaria😣. Does anyone happen to know what fishes will actually eat them? I really don't like seeing them lol.

I think it may have came from plants I put in. They just exploded all over my aquarium glass wall when I had the lights on. And I think this is coz I triple the recommended liquid co2 last night which made them all come out. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Neon tetra, rummy red nose, Betta, Harlequin rasbora in my tank love them. The only problem is that those worms like to hide at place where your fish can't reach them

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Can you get a closer picture? They look like planaria to me, but I've only seen them at my LFS. If they have a triangular shaped head, it's most likely planaria. There are a couple of products which kill them along with hydra (and some snails, so remove the ones you want to keep before treating the tank).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenscape (Oct 8, 2016)

natemcnutty said:


> Can you get a closer picture? They look like planaria to me, but I've only seen them at my LFS. If they have a triangular shaped head, it's most likely planaria. There are a couple of products which kill them along with hydra (and some snails, so remove the ones you want to keep before treating the tank).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I don't know now I saw another one that moves like a worm and is almost transparent and thinner they are like 1mm to 3mm long. I think I need to nuke these guys. Now I'm kinda concerned with my other tank 😭

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk



natemcnutty said:


> Can you get a closer picture? They look like planaria to me, but I've only seen them at my LFS. If they have a triangular shaped head, it's most likely planaria. There are a couple of products which kill them along with hydra (and some snails, so remove the ones you want to keep before treating the tank).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk












The one with pictures moves like a centipede like its body moves with it. The other one moves like a worm where it moves half its body while the other half follows through. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk










Looks like a planaria. Does it move like a worm?

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wakka987 (Nov 3, 2016)

I had an explosion of tiny little worms on my 5G glass during cycling. They've mostly gone away since. As far as I can tell, they haven't caused any harm.


----------



## greenscape (Oct 8, 2016)

I finally figured it out. It's my other canister filter from another tank is filled with them. I basically brought a piece of filter pad to my 5 gallon tank to speed up the cycling which caused the explosion. I only knew this cause I thoroughly look at my other tank's substrate with a flashlight and found some lurking in there. This is a new 5g tank, so it can't possibly have anything for them to feed on which it only makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk

I'll just leave it since all my fish in the other tank are still looking good. But man seeing those thing just made me cringe.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------

